# The Autoland Yamagata R34 GT-R (Hi-Res pics)



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

i thought you guys might get a kick out of this, i was hanging around their website and came across these photos. it's the autoland yamagata GT-R from the infamous best motoring JDM super battle vid:










































































Motor:
Tomei TRB500 Crate Motor (Modified)
NISMO LM Turbine
Apex Power FC
Autoland Yamagata Titanium Dual Exhaust
Power - 580 ps

Aero:
NISMO Front Fascia
NISMO Side Skirts
NISMO Rear Fascia
NISMO Hood/Custom Vented Hood
ARC Magic GT Wing

Interior:
Autoland Yamagata Roll Bar
Bride Zeta II (Driver)
Bride Ergo II (Passenger)

Suspension:
Autoland Yamagata Quantum Damper

Wheel/Tire/Brake:
Enkei NT03+M
Potenza RE540S 265/35R18
Brembo Brakes on all 4 corners


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

WOW!! i think that is THE best skyline i've seen! nice find!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I don’t get it! Awesome car - yet no steering wheel! Typical!


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

them bloody jap people, start a job they dont finish!

can someone inform me why its soo famous, iv never heard of it?!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

luvely motor :smokin:

Enkei's look great too


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i really really really like that. 

them wheels are awesome.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

johnnyTightlips said:


> can someone inform me why its soo famous, iv never heard of it?!


you need to watch more best motoring vids.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

kaneda said:


> you need to watch more best motoring vids.


Which BM vids is it in ?
I've got about 6 yrs worth and I don't remember seeing that car very often - too many cars to remember though I guess.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

6 yrs worth?!?! ur greedy u are bean


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Haribo said:


> 6 yrs worth?!?! ur greedy u are bean


  
hehe - I've hardly started, (got over 100 video option to catch up on)


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

i can't remember the exact name, but the segment was "JDM Super Battle" or something like that, it was also featured in another battle in which the driver (kawasaki) lost and had to shave his head on a bet.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

kaneda said:


> i can't remember the exact name, but the segment was "JDM Super Battle" or something like that, it was also featured in another battle in which the driver (kawasaki) lost and had to shave his head on a bet.


"JDM Super Battle" doesn't sound like something the Japanese would call it; was that on one of the BMI vids ?

I remember the one where Kawasaki-san gets his head shaved - can't remember which car it was though as he owns a fairly well tuned Bayside Blue car of his own too.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Bean said:


> I remember the one where Kawasaki-san gets his head shaved - can't remember which car it was though as he owns a fairly well tuned Bayside Blue car of his own too.


that is the car you're viewing now.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ah - so his car and this 'Autoland Yamagata' car are one and the same ?
That explains it then.


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

..the car should also have a fresh left front fender, because in it´s last appearance in BMI("sayonara Supra and RX-7") he run into a white S-15 driven by Keshii Tsushiya on the last lap.....as some of you probably already know.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the DVD here, it says "volume 5." on the cover. The car is featured under the "Sayonara Supra and RX7" chapter. It's called something like: Yamaha's R34.... and they end up crashing it into the S15!! Grrrrrr










Like this....

Hope you can find it in your (enormous) collection.... (this is the only vid. I have been able to get to Holland so far....). Love it!!!


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

I got three.

Other than vol 5 I´ve got z-shock and GT-R prodigy and I think vol 5 is the best! GT-R prodigy is nice but to little R-32  .


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ah - you're talking about Best Motoring _International_.
I have the Japanese 'Best Motoring'.

The BMI titles are made up from the best bits of several months of BM titles and then have subtitles done etc.

In Japan, Best Motoring comes out every month.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Aaahhh you lucky [email protected] I love those vid's!!! They are funny!!! But not available in The Netherlands. Unfortunately peanutbutter


----------



## tifaiter (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello kaneda, I know a lot of time has gone by but I wondered if you had still the AutoLand yamagata GT-R high res pictures, I've only been able to find 3 pictures on their original website trough way back machine and I came across your post, hope to hear from you soon and thxs


----------

